# Sales Invoice Disclaimer/Agreement



## mrminus (Jun 26, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am slowly getting all my resources together to have a small printing business. 

I am using the T-Invoicer software to put my invoices together... now my question is what should the disclaimer/agreement say. That is the area right above the customer signature on the bottom of the form.

Try as I might to find any resources online, but all I could find was invoice templates for sale. 

I have a big project coming up and I want to come out looking like a champ. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks again guys!


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

Think about the kinds of things people who get your t-shirts could sue you for and then put a disclaimer saying they agree not to sue you for these things.

You probably also want to say something about that they agree to pay your bill and the terms of payment.

You also want to disclaim any warranties and limit your liablity. Note, that states generally have laws regarding how large these disclaimers need to be. Usually, the rule is that the words Disclaimer of Warranty and Limitation of Liability should be in all caps and bold. For example:

*DISCLAIMER OF WARRANTY:* EXCEPT AS EXPRESSLY SET FORTH HEREIN, ABC MAKES NO WARRANTIES, EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, INCLUDING, WITHOUT LIMITATION, ANY WARRANTIES OF FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR USE OR PURPOSE OR MERCHANTABILITY.

*LIMITATION OF LIABLITY:* IN NO EVENT SHALL ABC BE LIABLE FOR ANY INCIDENTAL, SPECIAL, INDIRECT, OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES OF ANY KIND, INCLUDING WITHOUT LIMITATION COMPENSATION, REIMBURSEMENT OR DAMAGES ON ACCOUNT OF THE LOSS OF PRESENT OR PROSPECTIVE BUSINESS, PROFITS, EXPENDITURES, INVESTMENTS OR OTHER COMMITMENTS, WHETHER MADE IN THE ESTABLISHMENT, DEVELOPMENT OR MAINTENANCE OF BUSINESS REPUTATION OR GOODWILL, FOR COST OF SUBSTITUTE PRODUCTS, COST OF CAPITAL, OR FOR THE CLAIMS OF ANY THIRD PARTY, OR FOR ANY OTHER REASON WHATSOEVER, EVEN IF ABC HAS BEEN ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF SUCH LOSS OR DAMAGE. ANY DAMAGES THAT ABC IS REQUIRED TO PAY FOR ANY AND ALL CAUSES, WHETHER FOR NEGLIGENCE, BREACH OF CONTRACT, OR OTHERWISE, AND REGARDLESS OF THE FORM OF THE ACTION IN THE AGGREGATE, SHALL BE LIMITED IN AMOUNT TO THE PAYMENTS MADE BY THE PURCHASER TO ABC FOR THE SPECIFIC PRODUCTS TO WHICH ABC’S LIABILITY RELATES.


----------



## SAKTEES (Feb 20, 2010)

How about a disclaimer, when printing on blends and garments that are manufactured in different parts of the world.

I just printed some fashion hooded sweats @$18.00 ea, (Maroon 60/40 blend). some of them bled and some did not. The ones that didn't bleed were made in Vietnam, the the ones that did bleed were from China.(same exact garment from the same supplier) MY Ink is made for 50/50 blends and cotton. Extreme white, 140 base double stroke/flash/ 110 over print. I haven't seen this happen in many years.


----------



## rhilferding (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi,

Here's the thing about disclaimers.

They cost more to enforce than they are worth. You need lawyers and court rooms and money. Then you can still lose. 

Our disclaimer is: Your satisfaction is 100% guaranteed. 

No lawyers, no courtrooms, and a less than 1% return rate. 

Plus the great experience your customer has when you solve his problem instead of trying to weasel out of it.

Good Luck!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

rhilferding is right ,nothing beats customer service!even if you have to take a little hit,you will get a return customer and they will tell everyone how wonderfull your service was.That is how i see it.


----------



## SAKTEES (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree with you all on this, Customer service is #1.

However, I'm use to dealing with a customer base that has cost companies thousands of dollars, and have taken major losses on these jobs, just tring to satisfy the customer. As an observer to all this, I always suggest that you have to have a disclamer, or company terms of sale. I have experienced many times where the sales people either don't know, (not properly trained); or verbally explain to the customer of potencial problems, with Dye migration. And when it's all said and done the customer is always right. The print shop always ends up eating all the printed inventory and has to replace it, at their expense. It seems to only happen no more then a couple of times per printshop. But that alone, always seems to result in never getting thats customers business anylonger.

If the print shop has a terms of sale and/or disclaimer, and this information is openly distributed, it will be read by some of your employees, and your customers; weather you require them to or not. And just presenting the documentation shows your professionalisum to everyone.

As long as you publicize this information and even ask your customers if they would read it, Your customers now know your policies. I have found that if you play a proactive role in educating your Customers & employees, you will avoid most problems, and drastically reduce taking a hit on those printing jobs that unexperinced, new customers, and unexperienced new sales people, tend to happen to the most. I always suggest to the companies I have worked for in the past, that they create this documentation and supply it with there Price list. It's always up to the owners weather they do or not.



I look at disclaimers and terms of sales, as a way to educate customers and employees; not means for going to court. If you inform everyone in advance, then there will always be a question by the customer and sales person. So the issue is delt with before it ever has a chance to happen.

SAK


----------

